# Never seasoned humidor



## BigMal (Mar 23, 2014)

Newbie here.

Tragedy upon tragedies that I never seasoned my humidor. Upon until recently, I never really understood that a humidor needed to be seasoned. I bought a small 21 count unit online, threw the 2 or three sticks I had in a ziplock back in and went on with life. Well, now, I've got two Drymistat tubes in along with 10 sticks. The calibrated hydrometer is reading 66%. I'm thinking the dry, unseasoned wood is sucking up the moisture. 

So, do I put the sticks in a tupperware container with the Drymistat sticks and properly season the humidor just wait it out and hope that over time the Drymistat sticks will help the humidor to become seasoned? Not sure if that is even possible.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

This is what you need, sir:

Winter Humidor Tune-up Kit | Boveda - The global leader in 2-way humidity control (Official Site)

Place the sticks in the bag until the seasoning is done, and IMO use Boveda's to maintain once finished.

Good luck!


----------



## BigMal (Mar 23, 2014)

Many thanks!


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

apollo said:


> This is what you need, sir:
> 
> Winter Humidor Tune-up Kit | Boveda - The global leader in 2-way humidity control (Official Site)
> 
> ...


That's a good link!


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

season it


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

How long have you had your humidor with the drymistats?? Time might have already seasoned it..... 66% is not a bad RH. Actually it's pretty good.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

BigMal said:


> just wait it out and hope that over time the Drymistat sticks will help the humidor to become seasoned? Not sure if that is even possible.


With a humidor that small, unless it's super high-quality, isn't going to hold RH extremely well regardless. I'd say 66% RH is fine, if not high for some. If you're holding steady there, I see no reason to alter what you're doing. A tiny humidor like that without much SC in it won't even hold a "seasoning" very well, and as summer comes, that RH is sure to bump up a few notches if that's what you want. I'd relax and consider your worries unnecessary. :yo:


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

All humidors do NOT need to be seasoned. If your holding 66% rh then you don't need to season it. Leave it alone. It's just fine like it is.

The idea that the wood is a perpetual sponge always sucking out moisture is wrong. If your holding at 66% the wood in your humi is 66% also. No need to do anything but sit back and relax.


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

DooDude said:


> season it


Very valuable insight there...

if you're going to try to pad a post-count, please do it less obviously or with something more helpful than this.

<RANT>
The post count and time limit are in place so that members become part of the community before the more "exclusive" forums open up. Being inactive for a period of time and then posting a bunch of 1 sentence comments on every thread doesn't really establish yourself as a trustworthy member, which I believe is the real intent of the milestones. Simply trying to fulfill the requirement doesn't go very far in convincing your fellow BOTLs that you are an earnest and trustworthy person- in fact it may have the opposite effect.

I would have sent this as a PM, but you don't have those privileges available yet, which indicates the level of inactivity you've had regarding the site.

Sometimes it's better to think of it not as a race to the extra forum sections, but a journey on a path with great rewards. If you're too busy speeding to the destination, you miss out on all the friends, knowledge, and adventures that come along the way - and it's these things that really lead to the personal growth and sense of belonging that makes these forums so attractive in the first place.
<END RANT>

You might also want to stop by and participate in the NST and/or Noob PIF - they are great ways to connect with other members, and get some trader feedback, so that when those forums DO open to you, you have a decent reputation and members will feel safe dealing with you.

The members here are very friendly, and want to get to know you better:drinking:, but a stranger with a high post-count is still essentially a stranger. Simply commenting on a thread isn't engaging in the conversation, which is more or less the goal here!

Hoping this doesn't sound too rough, in essence, I'm really just trying to get you to show a bit more of your own personality hereoke:, because we *want *to get to know you and have you as a valuable member of this extremely diverse community:bl


----------



## BigMal (Mar 23, 2014)

Ricardo- said:


> How long have you had your humidor with the drymistats?? Time might have already seasoned it..... 66% is not a bad RH. Actually it's pretty good.





SeanTheEvans said:


> With a humidor that small, unless it's super high-quality, isn't going to hold RH extremely well regardless. I'd say 66% RH is fine, if not high for some. If you're holding steady there, I see no reason to alter what you're doing. A tiny humidor like that without much SC in it won't even hold a "seasoning" very well, and as summer comes, that RH is sure to bump up a few notches if that's what you want. I'd relax and consider your worries unnecessary. :yo:





Gdaddy said:


> All humidors do NOT need to be seasoned. If your holding 66% rh then you don't need to season it. Leave it alone. It's just fine like it is.
> 
> The idea that the wood is a perpetual sponge always sucking out moisture is wrong. If your holding at 66% the wood in your humi is 66% also. No need to do anything but sit back and relax.


I've had the Drymistat sticks in there for 5 days. Humidity started off at 70% and dropped to 66% within a day and has been solid there since. I assumed 70% was the ideal humidity and chasing that. But after doing some research, I think I am exactly where I should be, for now. I'm looking at upgrading, but want to take my time and purchase a nice intermediate humidor after I confirm this is going to be a long-term passion and not one that fades. All of this info helps with my future purchase.

Appreciate all the great feedback.


----------



## vargoneti (Dec 5, 2013)

i would just keep it like that , imo 66 % is very good


----------



## Indy-hp (Feb 22, 2014)

If you have a humidification device in there, then you ARE seasoning it, albeit slowly. 

If the RH is holding steady where you want it, don't fix it if it ain't broke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

apollo said:


> This is what you need, sir:
> 
> Winter Humidor Tune-up Kit | Boveda - The global leader in 2-way humidity control (Official Site)
> 
> ...


BINGO!


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

66 is high for my liking... I store everything between 60-63


----------



## kcviper (Mar 15, 2014)

Agree with others that 66% is pretty good! I like 63-65 so you are very close. GL


----------

